# [SOLVED] 2Moons - Game Problem



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, I have a vista and want to try out a game called 2Moons. I successfully downloaded and installed it, but when I try to start it a problem occurs. The logo comes up on the center of the screen and then a loading box pops up saying 'Minilauncher.exe has stopped running' and I'm not certain what to do. Can you help me or direct me to someone that can?

Thanks


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 2Moons - Game Problem*

Right click on the program and choose properties, then the compatibility tab, put a check mark next to "run this program in comatibility mode for".

Then choose windows XP sp2 from the drop down list.

Click apply.

Sometimes this works


----------



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: 2Moons - Game Problem*

Thanks! It seems to have worked! I'll be sure to come here next time when I have a question


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 2Moons - Game Problem*

Great news, glad that worked for you


----------



## Cronoslayer (Jan 19, 2008)

I have that same problem but the solution doesn't work any suggestions?


----------



## TwistedSoul (Mar 21, 2008)

I have the same problem as well. I have clicked it as run as administrator, I rolled it back to run off Windows XP SP2. I can load the game completely fine, but it keeps tellin me "Cannot Connect to Server." I know its not my internet connection cause I can browse and what not. I have allowed the program/programs through my firewall, turned off my firewall and antivirus. Still tells me "Cannot Connect To Server." Any suggestions???


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

TwistedSoul,

Welcome to the forum, it would be best to start your own thread I think in the gaming section would be most helpfull


----------



## bruni33 (Mar 27, 2008)

i got 2moons and i got problem "cannot connect to the server" i dont get it i had the game before it worked fine still got account now it dosnt work crappy >.<


----------



## vista77 (Jan 22, 2009)

i also recently downloaded 2moons running vista but everytime i log in, it connects to the point where i choose my character and the world but whenever i click the connect button it sends me back to the log in screen.
Help/Suggestions please? :4-dontkno


----------



## zero44 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cronoslayer said:


> I have that same problem but the solution doesn't work any suggestions?


Yes what you can do is

1. Right Click My Computer
2.Click advanced system settings and go to
3.Performance
4. Click On Execution computer preventation or how it ever it says it on there.

Once that lists comes out add the program your having trouble with.


----------



## Hellsofdiab (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey I also have a problem with 2moons, whenever I load 2moons it always says "update error" and then I have to close. Pl0x help!


----------

